

OS X El Capitan and iOS 9 Now in Public Beta - FireBeyond
https://beta.apple.com

======
boona
Has anyone tried beta testing iOS 9? I'm interested to see if there are any
speed increases for iOS, since iOS 8, my iPad2 has been as slow as molasses.

~~~
sogen
yeah, so far dissapointed with ios8

------
Betelgeuse90
Still waiting to hear if the El Capitan beta is stable enough for daily use.

I'm with no ability to backup my MBP but the new improvements tempt me to
download the beta..

